# "Lawsuit Muffins"



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

For all those with their own recipe creations.... enjoy the article.
http://newsletter.lehmans.com/articl..._02042000.html


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Well, I just got done making the first recipe. I used green apples and fresh cranberries. Mind you I'm not a muffin eater, it's probably been 3 years since I've even had one. These are REALLY good.


----------

